# Help with motel handrails and door painting



## Youngbucklearning (8 mo ago)

How much would you guys charge to paint 1600 ft of handrails and gutters and 77 doors with casings for a motel? I’m lost on how to go about this


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting on _PaintTalk.com_. Straight pricing questions are frowned upon here, as are 'Going Rate' questions. If you are a contractor seeking advice regarding your pricing structure, the Moderators of this forum would like to direct you to this pricing thread - Pricing, Estimating and Success.

_PaintTalk.com_ is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the commercial and residential painting industries.

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

